# Rear mag ride shocks TTS/TTRS



## Kievebuh14 (May 21, 2016)

My rear shocks have seized on my mk2 TTS 
I have the sport suspension/mag ride and am looking at buying replacement like for like shocks and fitting them myself.

But a mechanic told me that the shocks will need reprogramming once fitted. 
Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, they did that when I had one rear corner done (by an independent garage).


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A good source to verify if an Adaptation is required would be the workshop manual. I don't actually know, but as I have Mag Shocks on my 3.2 Roadster, I'll do a little digging myself -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*Suspension, Wheels & Steering - D3E80075730*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

@ *E.L.Wisty* - Do you know if they actually calibrated the Mag Shock or just adjusted the headlight level control? As far as I understand, Mag Shocks are either on or off, nothing really variable going on there.

I contacted Ross Tech directly and they pointed me to this post -

*Audi TT RS 8J ride level sensors showing wrong values in 14 Susp Elect (Has Mag Ride)*
https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/3965/

I also found this so it looks like there is a VCDS option for this under Basic Settings. I've included the Measurement Blocks from Address-14: Elect. Susp. in hopes this makes any sense. It's an old scan, but nothing has been changed to my suspension since this was done.

*MagRide & VCDS*
https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/m ... ds.273828/


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ E.L.Wisty - Do you know if they actually calibrated the Mag Shock or just adjusted the headlight level control? As far as I understand, Mag Shocks are either on or off, nothing really variable going on there.


They actually calibrated them. It's a while ago now but IIRC it included calibrating compliance v. temperature, I guess so they respond consistently as the fluid heats up with driving; but my memory's a bit hazy on the detail now.

So I'm assuming they can be constantly adjusted, within limits, by adjusting the current/voltage through/across them, which would make sense.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Much better if delete it and buy normal pair of shocks & struts for front and back. Then buy yourself a good quality diagnostic tool. Magride is just another big marketing hype.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Kievebuh14* - It looks like you'll need to calibrate them after you do the replacement. From what I have been able to figure out from other sites, it can't be done with VCDS and requires an ODIS system which can calibrate and set all four shocks so they're matched. I've written to Ross Tech to see if they can provide any additional information or at least tell me what's the difference between VCDS and ODIS.

_*ODIS* - Offboard Diagnostic Information System Service for the Volkswagen Group, is used during workshop diagnosis and can identify vehicle control modules, read DTC memory entries and assist with vehicle repairs through Guided Fault Finding. Functions such as measurement support, flashing control modules and vehicle self-diagnosis expand the range of application. All important information and services from the Volkswagen Group are available while working via a network connection to the group systems. _


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For reference -

*Audi Magnetic Ride (AMR) Electronically-Controlled Damping Assembly Overview -*

1 - Right Front Dampening Adjustment Valve -N337-
2 - Right Front Level Control Sensor -G289- 
3 - Electronic Damping Control Module -J250-
4 - Dampening Adjustment Button -E387-
5 - Right Rear Dampening Adjustment Valve -N339-
6 - Right Rear Level Control System Sensor -G77-
7 - Left Rear Dampening Adjustment Valve -N338-
8 - Left Rear Level Control System Sensor -G76-
9 - Dampening Adjustment Indicator Lamp -K189-
10 - Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve -N336-
11 - Left Front Level Control System Sensor -G78-

*Dodgy magnetic ride - help needed !*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1964641










.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

According to SSP381 Audi TT Coupe Suspension System, it only mentions calibration if *J250* or a *Level Sender* is replaced. However with regards to a (Mag) Shock Absorber replacement, it does talk about Cold Start function with a diagnostic tester. Can anyone provide information on exactly what a Cold Start test is and if it can be performed with VCDS?

*SSP381, Page 33 Cold Starting*

_"When control unit J250 or shock absorber dampers are replaced, the control unit must determine the electrical resistance values of the damper coils at ambient temperature. The control unit saves these values as "standard values" for purposes of temperature compensation (refer to "Special functions - temperature model").

This function is activated automatically after ignition on, provided the vehicle has been out of use for at least 3 hours (e.g. even after a cold start in the morning). During this time not in use, the temperatures of the dampers have adjusted to the ambient temperature.

If the mechanic has fitted shock absorber dampers which are already at ambient temperature (e.g. parts sourced directly from the spare parts warehouse), the resistance measurement function can be started immediately by activating the "Cold start" function with the diagnostic tester."_









View attachment SSP381 Audi TT Coupe Suspension System.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*From the Ross Tech Forum - *

https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/22041/

Do not change the coding for the [14-Susp. Elect.], it is correct at [000012] since this is a 2008 Audi TT (8J) Coupe with a 3.2l VR6. To clear the code 01794-Control Module - Incorrect Chassis (VIN) Number you will need to follow the procedure below:

As per the Ross-Tech wiki page linked above
"When found in Audi TT (8J) [14]-Suspension Electronics, and the J250-Electronic Damping Control Module was replaced, it will be necessary to code the J250 and Re-adapt default ride height positions."

Here is the procedure for the " Re-adapt default ride height positions".

*Re-adapt 'Susp. Elect.' (J250) to default position -* ("Heights for running gear with controlled damping J250")

Specs for Audi TT Mk2 (8J):
• Front Axle = 369mm
• Rear Axle = 355mm
• (Max deviation = +/-50mm)[/INDENT]

*Prerequisites -*
- Ignition [ON], Use a Battery maintainer
- Vehicle on level surface
- No persons or gear in Vehicle
- Fuel Tank 50% or more
- Nothing under vehicle
- Door are to remain shut during the entire procedure

Typically when the J250 has been replaced you will need to Code the J250 controller -
- Re-adapt default position
- If equipped with Dynamic Headlights, run the Headlight Basic Settings
- Adapt cold start*

*1) Select - [14-Susp. Elect.]- *
[Security Access-16] enter - [31564], [Do it!]

*2) Measure the ride height - *
In millimeters, from the center of the wheel to the edge of fender, do this for all four wheels and record the values.

Select [Adaptation - 10]
Enter in each of the following Channels:

Channel 01 (front left), [Read]
- Enter the [New value] = recorded value for the front Left wheel.
Then press [Test] and [Save]

Channel 02 (front Right), [Read]
- Enter the [New value] = recorded value for the front Right wheel.
Then press [Test] and [Save]

Channel 03 (rear left), [Read]
- Enter the [New value] = recorded value for the rear Left wheel.
Then press [Test] and [Save]

Channel 04 (rear Right), [Read]
- Enter the [New value] = recorded value for the rear Right wheel.
Then press [Test] and [Save]

Channel 05 (confirmation), [Read]
If all measured values are correct, enter "new value" of 1.
[Test] and [Save]

*3) Check and clear fault codes - *
Cycle the ignition as necessary and recheck for fault codes.

*Note: It maybe necessary to perform the [Security Access] of [20117] to enable the (Cold Start/Reset), Adaptation Channel [110], see VCDS for important notes.

If needed - 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3_(8P)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_Plus)#Basic_Setting"][55] - Headlight Aim Control - Basic Settings


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Just to note went Audi today to price up one rear mag shock not including fitting just the parts needed £526.01

Booking in next week


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Just dug out the bill and it was listed as "re-adapt mag ride default position and cold start learned values". A quick job apparently, as it was billed as 1/10th of an hour!
(and the whole job was £383).


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Knight-tts said:


> Just to note went Audi today to price up one rear mag shock not including fitting just the parts needed £526.01 Booking in next week


I will be curious to know what they do. Will you be around to watch or just dropping it off. Can you find out if they use VCDA or ODIS to to the cold start test or ask them to explain exactly what the test involves? Anything we can pass along to the Forum for DIY would be great. Odd the quote did not include any time for programming (Cold Start test).

@ *E.L.Wisty* - Wow, that's a fast test. Doesn't sound like there was any measurements of the arch to wheel center as that would have taken a bit of time.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Doesn't sound like there was any measurements of the arch to wheel center as that would have taken a bit of time.


 Good point @SJP! Oh well, it seems ok, and it certainly got rid of the banging noise I was getting!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Just to note went Audi today to price up one rear mag shock not including fitting just the parts needed £526.01 Booking in next week
> ...


The quote is parts only


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Knight-tts* - Ah, okay. I thought that was pretty cheap. 

If you have VCDS and the time and interest, can you run a measurement block scan of *Address -14 Elect. Susp.* prior to and after your appointment with the dealership? It would be very interesting to see the "before" and "after" results.

Car needs to be running or with a battery tender -

From the VCDS menu -

Select Auto scan, clear any faults (if possible)
Applications
Controller Channel Map
Target and Security Access
- Select Single Controller Address; enter [ 14 ]
Function - 
- check the box for Measuring Values
Output - 
- check the box for CSV file (plain text file)
Click [Go]

Save the file and dump it in an Excel file as it will be easier to read. See my Excel post above.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I received an emal from Ross Tech -

_We have no problem with you letting forums know about this file on their PC, just please don't redistribute the actual file. Look for this file C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\8P0-907-376.lbl and it will provide you with the data block information for Address 14. 
_
Obviously, only VCDS owners can access this file.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Just to note went Audi today to price up one rear mag shock not including fitting just the parts needed £526.01 Booking in next week
> ...


Sorry for the belated reply TTS is going in this Friday will be dropping it off as I have work , I will report back and photo the billed item think they use odis to calibrate as Quattro tech said they can fit but send to Audi so sound like only Audi have odis


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you run the data, throw it into an Excel file and then visualize it, it becomes pretty clear what's going on. Using Blocks 2 and 3 gives you a good idea of the stance. As shown in the image below, each wheel block represents the Height Deviation above the Actual Measurement from the VCDS scan.

Since I was sitting in the vehicle at the time, I would have expected the left side (LHD) measurements to have been lower which is the case LF & LR [363.3 & 363.3] and the right side to be a little higher as is the case for the RF [394.8]. But the RR [329.7] was quite a bit lower which is a bit odd.

Now that I understand what I'm doing, when things warm up a bit, I'll try this again from outside the car as defined in the workshop manual and see what sort of results I get. It will be interesting to see if the results are any different between normal and sport mode (energized).


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Got car back no coding needed :? Plug and play? Maybe coding is only needed if the electronic cap is replaced mine was ok

£606 inc fitting


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, great. Good to know!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would be surprised if they would detail any coding changes, it would be like them giving a list of any other tools they used. If it was needed it would be included within the labour I would think


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting comment on your invoice "_- An Audi cam has been completed on your vehicle_."

What's an "Audi cam"..?? Does that mean as part of the Visual Health Check they walked around and made a video log of your TT?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Interesting comment on your invoice "_- An Audi cam has been completed on your vehicle_."
> 
> What's an "Audi cam"..?? Does that mean as part of the Visual Health Check they walked around and made a video log of your TT?
> 
> View attachment 1


Audi cam Is a video of your car of them checking everything Like tires breaks suspension bushes and anything else they can pick up so you know what's wrong with your car and what's wearing out and what Needs attention, Then they send it to you via email so you can see, just to note this is a free service


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well that's pretty cool. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Well that's pretty cool. I've never seen that before.


Anything that need changing they will price up inc fitting 

I was happy as they couldn't find no issues not even worn bushes etc so clean slate 8)


----------

